# Have you ever been pulled over for this?



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

A friend sent me this pic in an E mail? Imagine getting pulled over for this.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Funny they call the Police.. "Policie"


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

LOL. Lucky motorcycle.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

They should pull them over...she's not wearing a helmet.....or undergarments


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Nice ass!!!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

I think she is wearing undergarment, but very tiny. like a g string.


----------



## Chad (Nov 2, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Yes I have.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

me too but i was the one in the back









JK


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Yes I have.


 I didnt know you own a g-string.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

she gonna get road rash if she falls off :laugh:


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I have.
> ...


 They save weight...as does not wearing pants :laugh:


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

what a dumb bitch.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

dam


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 Ahh.. Aerodynamics. Less wind drag, which makes you go faster.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 if you shaved down there u can go faster


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

my buddy and i always get pulled over for that sh*t i think its ridiculous jus let us be!!









jk


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

HypergeniX_CiviC said:


> my buddy and i always get pulled over for that sh*t i think its ridiculous jus let us be!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HypergeniX_CiviC said:


> my buddy and i always get pulled over for that sh*t i think its ridiculous jus let us be!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope your so-called buddy is a chick.. It would be most disturbing to see 2 doodes on a bike with one wearing a g-string, while holding on to the other.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

right...many times indeed :laugh:


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

if i was the cop i would just fallow them for a bit so i could get a good glimes then maybe pull them over but only to talk to the girl lol


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> HypergeniX_CiviC said:
> 
> 
> > my buddy and i always get pulled over for that sh*t i think its ridiculous jus let us be!!
> ...


----------



## pish (Feb 16, 2004)

That might cause an accident!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

yes i wish i was that bike :bleh: lol


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

jus had to have another look at it


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

She loook good from the back


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

if i was the cop i would have waited a bit to pull her over :bleh:

i now want to be a cop...of love :laugh:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

did you see that


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

:laugh: I am glad everybody liked it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lmao


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

lol


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

cop prob. wanted to see what she would do to get out of a ticket :bleh: and nice @ss


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Hm....i think this probably brings new meaning to 'hit n run'


----------

